# New Vise Jaws



## Brnoczech (Sep 15, 2015)

A few photos of a small project.  The original "alligator" tooth vise jaws were good for 2x4's but not metal.  These replacements I machined from some steel my son gave me, probably 1018 or similar.  The original bolts were an unknown thread, so I put the vise on the mill and redrilled and tapped for a more common cap head screw.  Once installed, the jaws were closed and the vise put on the mill to clean up the top and sides of the new jaws.  The second photo shows aluminum "soft" jaws that I purchased from Brownells.  I cut out the square part in the bottom to fit my vise.  I then countersunk two of the strong disk magnets in each of these.  The final photo shows these jaws in the vise.  The magnets hold the jaws in very well.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 15, 2015)

Excellent work and thoughts.  There seems to be alot of better than average hobby machinists in Texas....

Tom


----------

